# which bg gloves?



## jermsmith (Jul 30, 2011)

Liking the looks of the specialized gloves. Im getting more numbness in the left hand vs the right, do about 3-5 20 to 30 mile rides a week and im looking to purchase some gloves. 

What has worked for you?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

jermsmith said:


> Liking the looks of the specialized gloves. Im getting more numbness in the left hand vs the right, do about 3-5 20 to 30 mile rides a week and im looking to purchase some gloves.
> 
> What has worked for you?
> 
> Thanks in advance


IMO the Specialized line of gloves are overpriced and are constructed poorly. If you were considering something like the BG Pros, I'd recommend you check out Giro Monacos. They're msrp is about the same, but the quality is much better.

Giro Monaco gloves for cyclists


----------



## jc1981 (Oct 4, 2005)

lactic acidosis said:


> IMO the Specialized line of gloves are overpriced and are constructed poorly. If you were considering something like the BG Pros, I'd recommend you check out Giro Monacos. They're msrp is about the same, but the quality is much better.
> 
> Giro Monaco gloves for cyclists


How are Specialized gloves "constructed poorly"? Just curious to know what happen to your gloves? if something did happen was your specialized dealer able to help you out?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

While in my experience Specialized clothing has been hit or miss, the gloves have always been great. Unlike gloves from other companies (Castelli, Capo), which last a couple of washes/months before falling apart, my Specialized gloves last several seasons. They seem well constructed to me. I'd highly recommend them. Just buy whichever you like. I prefer the ones with the least amount of padding.

As for Giro gloves, I do have a pair of their cold weather ones. They are pretty nice too.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

I actually prefer the XC Lite Glove because of it's unpadded palm. I just wish Specialized had a road bike version (fingerless). I guess I could buy a 2nd pair and snip off the fingers.

I have a pair of the BG Pro Glove and I find my right hand starts to go numb after a couple of hours. Not so with the XC Lite Glove.


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

jc1981 said:


> How are Specialized gloves "constructed poorly"? Just curious to know what happen to your gloves? if something did happen was your specialized dealer able to help you out?


Maybe i've just had bad luck with the batches that I've purchased. I usually consider gloves, like chains, as disposable parts. That being said, I've always hand washed my gloves taking care to wash gently and line dry to stretch out their life. The last BG pros I had were stitched poorly and the mesh on the back side of the palm was too fragile. I purchased them at the beginning of a season and by the end they were barely useable. I didn't bother bringing them to a dealer because I opted to test out the Giro's and haven't looked back.


----------



## phantom5100 (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a pair of $40. Pro maybe? They pull on, no velcro. They leave my palm black. Even after about 10 washes. You can get them wet and wring out the black. I think it comes from the pad in the heel of the hand.


----------



## mauiguy (Sep 7, 2011)

my specilized gel gloves rubbed off on my white bar tape bummer


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I have the BG comp gloves I think. Velcro on the back. They fit great and have held up wonderful over the last 1200 miles or so.


----------

